

Byte Retracts "A Sobering Look At Apple" - ddagradi
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-tech/smart-phones/231001287?nomobile=1

======
mark_l_watson
I got burned by BYTE Magazine in 1984 but they recognized their mess-up and
made it right: I did an app for the Macintosh. One of my early beta testers
slipped a very early copy of my app to a BYTE editor who then wrote it up as
though they were reviewing shipping software. BYTE let me write a response
article ("write anything you want and we will print it") and I took the high
road, simply explaining what happened and thanking them for the the
opportunity to respond to the review. I think that in-total, the exposure
really helped sales since I grossed about 50 times what it cost to write the
app. A happy ending.

------
mieses
Both the article and the comments were unsophisticated.

The big surprise is that the new Byte has no backbone. A strong journal
doesn't withdraw an opinion piece when readers get offended, even when the
offended are Apple users.

I miss the old Byte before it was swallowed by big media.

